# different zones running off a single valve, rainbird?



## btglenn (May 2, 2018)

Trying to figure out this older rainbird system at a home I just purchased. I know just enough about irrigation to be dangerous and my basic understanding is that a wire from the controller to each zone's solenoid exists to turn on each zone... seems simple

In this case I have 4 physical zones of sprinkler that all run on zone 1 on the controller in succession. The only hardware I can find is one solenoid/valve that is what the only two wires coming from the controller go to which is in an above ground PVC loop. There are no other wires or valves that I can find

I guess I am saying one solenoid somehow is running 4 zones. There are no other wires going anywhere else that could power another solenoids.

There must be some other apparatus controlling these other zones which I cant find? anyone every heard of this type system? One zone is not working so I cant fix it without even knowing how it works

thanks in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There are special valves that mechanically switch zones . Look to see if valve has multiple outputs


----------



## btglenn (May 2, 2018)

thanks here are pics, the two wires from controller go through the wall to this one valve, the third wire is power cord


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is there a valve box on the yard? Something after this valve must be doing the switching. It likely uses the flow of water to switch between zones.


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

What is the Rainbird programmed to do and how are the physical zones watered ie equal times? If you can only program zone 1, what happens to the physical zones if you adjust the watering time? Does the length of watering change or does the watering not have time to finish?


----------



## btglenn (May 2, 2018)

I believe I have an index valve after the valve pictured, thanks for replies


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's the name: indexing valve.

@TC2 https://www.krain.com/6000-series-indexing-valves

Here is some info on the k-rain one. I was curious too. It switches internally every time the flow stops. The rainbird must be program to turn on the same valve multiple times.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's interesting.


----------

